# how often bathing?



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy goes to the groomer once a month, for a shampoo and a trim around the face, feet and bum...

how often to you guys go to the groomer or if you shampoo at home, how often?

does anyone do both, groomer and shampoo at home in between?

not sure what is happening but he is matting like crazy this past week or so, just big clumps of mats.

joe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For shampooing at home, it depends on the season and whatever we've been doing, but usually 10 days apart. Sometimes I do it more often (once a week), and sometimes less (every two weeks), but my general timeline for each dog is every 10 days.

How old is Mugsy? Is he going through his coat change?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't take Tessa to a groomer. I do the bathing and brushing myself. But she's only 9 mo old so not sure of we've done the blowing coat yet. She is matting more lately so I do brush her daily. Just last night I had to cut out two mats behind her ears (you can't see it) - I didn't have the heart to put her through working them out. I try to make brushing more enjoyable by giving her bits of jerky when she lies quietly, and a little massage in between brushing difficult areas, talk to her soothingly, etc.

I really like a clean dog so she gets a bath at last every 5-7 days with foot baths more frequently. And now that we've had lots of rain and she is outside on the agility course for her classes, she's really a mess. Reminds me of the days I took the kids to soccer on a muddy field and popped them into a big plastic trash bag before they got in my car, LOL!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe - sounds like Mugsy is blowing coat. Make sure you comb him every day and it should cut down on the mats. Many people say they bathe weekly during this stage. If I can, I like to go 10 days between baths but it depends on how dirty MeMe gets. As long as you use a good, gentle shampoo, more frequently is fine. We bathe daily when MeMe's got dog shows. She's got a super easy to care for coat so her grooming in full coat is a breeze.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - how funny - we posted at the same time and both use the number 10 as our magic number. I have no idea why I say 10 days - it just seems to fit the dirt pattern I guess.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I bath Lilly once a week. Butt baths as needed. She is normally combed out every night. I am feed up with groomers so I am doing it myself. Yes I just recently took her it was the first time since July and it will probably be the last time for a LONG time I am going to do it myself. I already do nails,paw pads, and anything else needed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like a clean dog, she is all over my furniture and sleeps in my bed..and I have allergies, so I bathe her every 5-7 days. I try to keep her coat conditioned because that helps prevent mats, and usually she'll get a hot-oil treatment once a month. and she gets a paw bath every night before bed, and butt bath or face washed as needed..

During blowing coat, I'd brush 2X a day thoroughly, otherwise, I run a soft bristle brush thru her hair in the morning and then we do the careful combing at night.

I just trim around her paws at home with a small scissor, she's never been to a groomer.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady gets groomed every 6 weeks. I usually bathe him once in between. Although, if he gets muddy or gets into something nasty, those at home baths can be more often.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh definitely more frequently for dirty dogs. I thought that was a given. 
My dogs are indoor dogs. When we go to dog shows, they are walking on the grounds outside, so they get bathed daily in that case - feet at a bare minimum. No one wants a dirty dog in their home or motorhome.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> For shampooing at home, it depends on the season and whatever we've been doing, but usually 10 days apart. Sometimes I do it more often (once a week), and sometimes less (every two weeks), but my general timeline for each dog is every 10 days.
> 
> How old is Mugsy? Is he going through his coat change?


mugsy is 17 months old.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i thought he might be blowing his coat...i have been brushing him every other night but recently have gone to a daily brushing or combing.

i have not been shampooing him between trips to the groomer.

right now the landscape here is littered with dry leaves and twigs etc and he needs to be cleaned up after each walk - he's like velcro.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

JanB said:


> I don't take Tessa to a groomer. I do the bathing and brushing myself. But she's only 9 mo old so not sure of we've done the blowing coat yet. She is matting more lately so I do brush her daily. Just last night I had to cut out two mats behind her ears (you can't see it) - I didn't have the heart to put her through working them out. I try to make brushing more enjoyable by giving her bits of jerky when she lies quietly, and a little massage in between brushing difficult areas, talk to her soothingly, etc.
> 
> I really like a clean dog so she gets a bath at last every 5-7 days with foot baths more frequently. And now that we've had lots of rain and she is outside on the agility course for her classes, she's really a mess. Reminds me of the days I took the kids to soccer on a muddy field and popped them into a big plastic trash bag before they got in my car, LOL!


i'd like to do more myself but have some trepidation about cutting hair and especially clipping nails and prefer to leave it to the pros.

i'm bald so i figure my own grooming budget can subsidize the mugster's.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We only go to the groomer for a nail trim. Shelby has black nails and it's really hard to see. I do all other bathing and grooming myself. Kodi can go a few days between brushings, but I still have to keep up with Shelby somewhat. Bathing is about every week to 10 days with the butt and foot bath as needed. They sleep with us.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Every other week for the Sully-Meister. Dry bathe when we do it and the other during the month at the groomers. Groomer said with the good food, and brushing, he really doesn't need it but once a month. I'll stick to twice, thank you.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Been meaning to ask this question myself... After reading this thread.... 

Castro is 4 months; I brush him every night, wash his face in the AM, and make sure we clean his paws/butt/penis with dog wipes after each and every time he goes. 

I've taken him to the groomer twice (7/3 and 7/23); was thinking of having him bathed and groomed again on or about 8/6. 

Is this a good interval?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys go the groomers every 8 weeks for a full grooming. I will wash them at least once inbetween at the 4 week mark.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I do all their grooming myself. Jax *needs* a bath 2 times a week. Tripp about every 7-10 days. Dreamer about 10-14 days (depends on what she rolls in )


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter gets a bath whenever he gets too messy! Usually about once a week since he's on all the furniture and likes to lie on the beds with the kids. He's not allowed in my bed though! (It's too high up, I'm afraid he'll break his back if he jumps off.) The vet said he can be bathed as often as we want as long as his skin isn't too dry or irritated so we just do it when he's icky. Besides...watching him RLH after a bath is the cheapest form of entertainment we've found yet!!!ound:


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I try to bathe Summer about every 10 days or so. If she gets extra dirty outside then she gets a spot bath. I get her professionally groomed about once every 2 months. Since we've gotten Sammy on 7/18, I have given him one bath. He doesn't get as dirty....yet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I give Cicero a bath each week mainly because he loves it and I love to spend time with him on the grooming. Another reason is because I am shocked to see the difference between the WET look and the DRY look.  It's so hard to believe he is the same dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-
Love the before and after shots! He doesn't look the same! My DH says Scooter is a ferret when he's wet. I'm glad they all look the same when wet. Cicero is so gorgeous, the wet AND dry looks suit him! Scooter is going to the groomer today for a sanitary cut, to have the hair on his pads trimmed and nails trimmed. I love seeing him just after he's done but hate leaving him there.


----------



## bethydiane (Jul 7, 2008)

Alex has been getting bathed every 7-10 days. He is not exclusively an indoor dog. We take him to the beach, the pool, on walks, out to restaurants, to the dog park, to PetsMart, etc. Otherwise I use puppy wipes to clean off small goop. I brush him every day and we clean his ears once a week.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

